# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Cebulki wlosow lonowych wysoko na penisie. Czy to cos innego ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Z tego co mi sie wydaje na penisie mam cebulki wlosow lonowych. Wydaje mi sie ze sa za wysoko bo siegaja az do pracia. Wygladaja jak male pryszcze ale nizej przy nasadzie mam to samo i z tych bialych punktow wychodza wlosy lonowe.
Czy to grozne ? Co z tym zrobic ? Czy dam rade sie tego jakos pozbyc.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## summersblood777

Witam, może i nie mam jakiejś ogromnej wiedzy, ale wydaje mi się że jest to całkiem normalne ja mam tak samo i moge ci powiedziec że wiele osób równiez. Wg jezeli nie sączy ci się z tego ropa i krzywda ci się nie dzieje a sądze że nie to nie masz się czym martwić, ja się nie martwię i jest mi z tym dobrze a i podczas stosunków tez nie powinno przeszkadzac obu stronom :Wink:  Mam nadzieję że choc trochę pomogłem :Wink:  ale wiesz moge sie mylic :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki bardzo. no wlasnie w stosunku nam to nie przeszkadza po prostu bylem ciekawy czy to cos groznego i czy trzeba to leczyc

----------


## summersblood777

Nie ma za co :Wink:  cieszę się ze mogłem rozwiac twoje wątpliwości :Wink:

----------


## Teżtakmam

Witam też tak mam i sięgają prawie do Nazwę to grzyba tej koronki  na górze członka czy tak daleko to normalne

----------

